# Full System or Just Mufflers?



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Just bought my 05 6.0 Goat a week ago (Absolutely in love with it) and only gonna do a few things; Exhaust being one of them. I love how the Corsa system sounds the best, however 800-1000 is a little out of my range for now. Does anyone have any clips or personal opinions with a custom shop doing the exhaust with aftermarket mufflers? After the exhaust, gonna get an intake of some sort, and maybe a Predator tuner. Great to be a part of your community!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Depends on what you want... I know a lot of folks are concerned with doing the mufflers right away, but in my opinion, I would replace the resonator with an X or H pipe first, as it makes the whole stock system sound better.

People tend to swap out the mufflers and leave the resonator there, and ends up sounding like crap. So do the resonator first, then see what you think. It won't cost as much as mufflers, either.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree

I would do a X or H and Muffs.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

After much consideration and procrastination, last night I installed Kooks Afterburners on my otherwise stock '05. It's an easy install as I didn't even have to raise the car and relatively inexpensive. Although I have yet to 'live' with the sound, so far I like it very much. Deep rumble without sounding truck-like and just the right amount of pop on the shifts (M6) and decel. Don't know yet how it will be cruising a good distance on the interstate but I figure my pristine stock mufflers can be reinstalled very easily if I decide I want it quieter for a trip.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Also remember that the "ideal" location for mufflers on this car is in the '04 location. You will get a better tone and less drone out of any given muffler in that spot vs the '05-06 location.










The circled areas are the jack points, if you were wondering.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Also remember that the "ideal" location for mufflers on this car is in the '04 location. You will get a better tone and less drone out of any given muffler in that spot vs the '05-06 location.


I can't agree or disagree with this statment. Drone has more to do with exhaust/muffler brand more than muff location. I'm saying this because been there done that, I don't have any proof besides personel experiances. I had SLP LMI in the 04 location and they droned at certain RPM's. I now have Magnaflow muffs in the 05 locations and I have no drone. I hate to say this but I've installed MAC muffs on SN-95 Mustangs simular location to the 04 GTO that had drone.

Alot of folks don't understand what drone is some confuse it with the exhuast sound, not the reverb you get through the cabin of the car. And drone only happens at a certain RPM range, mostly when the car is under a load.


----------



## nowhereman (Jul 28, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Also remember that the "ideal" location for mufflers on this car is in the '04 location. You will get a better tone and less drone out of any given muffler in that spot vs the '05-06 location.
> 
> The circled areas are the jack points, if you were wondering.


I've been looking for a jacking points reference, _and_ I've been looking for a diagram of the stock exhaust setup. Two birds, uno stone- sweet, *thanks*! Any chance you've got a similar diagram for a 2005-2006?

-nowhereman


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Alot of folks don't understand what drone is some confuse it with the exhuast sound, not the reverb you get through the cabin of the car. And drone only happens at a certain RPM range, mostly when the car is under a load.


:agree


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

nowhereman said:


> I've been looking for a jacking points reference, _and_ I've been looking for a diagram of the stock exhaust setup. Two birds, uno stone- sweet, *thanks*! Any chance you've got a similar diagram for a 2005-2006?
> 
> -nowhereman


No, but the only difference you're going to see is the exhaust layout.



GM4life said:


> I can't agree or disagree with this statment. Drone has more to do with exhaust/muffler brand more than muff location. I'm saying this because been there done that, I don't have any proof besides personel experiances. I had SLP LMI in the 04 location and they droned at certain RPM's. I now have Magnaflow muffs in the 05 locations and I have no drone. I hate to say this but I've installed MAC muffs on SN-95 Mustangs simular location to the 04 GTO that had drone.
> 
> Alot of folks don't understand what drone is some confuse it with the exhuast sound, not the reverb you get through the cabin of the car. And drone only happens at a certain RPM range, mostly when the car is under a load.


Interior resonance is the failure of the muffler to cancel out a given frquency range, and instead transfers that wave energy through the body of the car. You can hear and feel this intense god-awful hum/buzz, like some advanced non-lethal military weapon.

When I put glasspacks on my '64 Grand Prix, I initially did turndowns under the car, and it was very raspy and droned heavily. Eventually I installed pipes that exited to the rear, and it reduced the drone some, but the rasp was pretty much gone (except on decel). That was my experience, anyways.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Interior resonance is the failure of the muffler to cancel out a given frquency range, and instead transfers that wave energy through the body of the car. You can hear and feel this intense god-awful hum/buzz, like some advanced non-lethal military weapon.


Yes, sir, ya darn skippy.


> When I put glasspacks on my '64 Grand Prix, I initially did turndowns under the car, and it was very raspy and droned heavily. Eventually I installed pipes that exited to the rear, and it reduced the drone some, but the rasp was pretty much gone (except on decel). That was my experience, anyways.


You know what I found out years ago, from playing around with Mustangs, I'm not sure if it hold true with all cars. I would think it would. If you use a X-pipe with two chamber mufflers that equals rasp and drone too, and I mean nasty.


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Think I've decided to do Spintech Pro Street Mufflers with a Magnaflow X-Pipe (or H-Pipe, haven't quite decided) and use the stock tips. Already talked to my local shop guy. Eventually after that I'll finish off with a Predator and a Volant CAI. Excited for the next few paydays!!!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Also remember that the "ideal" location for mufflers on this car is in the '04 location. You will get a better tone and less drone out of any given muffler in that spot vs the '05-06 location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting thought.

I have no drone at all with my Kooks LTH and full Magnaflow GTO muffler kit with the X-pipe.

To the OP, have you thought about just running X-pipe and no mufflers after the factory manifolds?

I've heard it and it sounds like a Ferrari. Especially in the tunnels, underpass, etc.

That's the cheapest and lightest route.


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Just ordered a magnaflow xpipe from Maryland Speed and having it installed once it gets here. The guy doing my exhaust work said Flowmaster 40s (Not super 40s) would be good; they're a bit louder than the super 40s. I'm kind of torn between the Spintechs and the Flowmasters, and am having trouble finding good sound files. Anybody have soundfiles for Magnaflow xpipe with either Spintech or Flowmaster 40 Mufflers with everything else stock? I like researching as much as possible. Thanks for the help dudes!


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

????


----------

